# ¡Oh Hiro oh!



## Rayines

*Me gustaría poder retribuirte tu esfuerzo por estudiar nuestro idioma, felicitándote en japonés, pero ¡no puedo hacerlo  !*
*¡FELICITACIONES POR LOS PRIMEROS MIL, Y ADELANTE, HIRO!  *


----------



## Alicky

Omedetou Gozaimasu Hiro Sasaki san!


----------



## heidita

Un forero que quiere aprender de verdad este bonito idioma. A tu esfuerzo 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## frida-nc

*F**estejamos tus mil, Hiro Sasaki.*

*F**elicitaciones! *


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Felicitaciones Hiro.

Aquí van unos versos de "Don Ata" (que seguramente ya conocés)

_Las penas y las vaquitas_
_se van por la misma senda_
_las penas son de nosotros_
_las vaquitas son ajenas._

¡A por otros 1000!


----------



## krolaina

Felicidades y gracias por todos tus aportes. Vamos a por más!
Carol


----------



## fenixpollo

*Feliz Postiversario, Hiro! *

Gracias por tus preguntas tan buenas, tu inteligencia, y tu pasión por los idiomas.


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas felicidades, Hiro!

¡Soy una _otaku_ de tus posts!​


----------



## Mate

Felicitaciones Hiroshi san. ¡Sos un maestro!


----------



## Fernita

*Estimado Hiro: felicitaciones por tus 1000 aportes. Siempre me ha parecido que tu afán de aprender es un ejemplo!!!!!*
*CONGRATS AND KEEP GOING!!!!*
*CON TODO MI CARIÑO,*
*Fernita *​


----------



## ordequin

Hola, Hiro:

*Me uno al homenaje.*

*"Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena"*

*Y tú eres una muy buena dicha para nosotros.*

*Un abrazo, Hiroaki.*

*¡Felicidades!*

**


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Hiro! 

Mei


----------

